# Visa Cancellation



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

How long does it take for your employer to cancel residence visa?

I am about to hand my notice in but do not know what date to book my flight.

I understand the PRO will take my passport and hand it back to me with the cancelled visa at the airport as I fly out.

Does this take 1 day or 1 week?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> How long does it take for your employer to cancel residence visa?
> 
> I am about to hand my notice in but do not know what date to book my flight.
> 
> ...


Depends on how efficient your employer/PRO is. It can take just 24 hours or a couple of weeks...

-


----------

